# برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)



## احمد نصيف (1 مايو 2009)

هذا البرنامج لحساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد
مقدم من شركة كوبلاند (ايمرسون)

والبرنامج هدية لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

ارجو الدعاء لى ولوالداى ولسائر المسلمين 

http://rapidshare.com/files/227723625/RLCSetup.rar.html


----------



## bobstream (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي على البرنامج


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (2 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميل 
وشكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتم يا أخواني سهلو علينا مهمة التحميل . وشكرا


----------



## allal1968 (3 مايو 2009)

يا اخوة الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تبديله وشكرا


----------



## alaa_84 (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ابو خليل طه (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ احمد الرابط لا يعمل هل ممكن تبديله


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ احمد نتمنى اعادة تحميل البرنامج على رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## محمد بورمان (11 مايو 2009)

please re upload thes file again at anather link.....


----------



## إسلام محمد رياض (12 مايو 2009)

اخي الفاضل أحمد الرابط لا يتم تحميلة أرجو إعادة الرابط بطريقة أخري وشكرا"


----------



## محمد طه حجازى (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم اله خيرا واكرم نزلكم وولداك وجميع المسلمين الرابط بيعمل خطأفي الrapid share


----------



## khateeb45 (6 يونيو 2009)

هل تسمعنا الرابط لا يعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## dohengineer (7 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ولك الف شكر.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 يونيو 2009)

Error
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت حاول رفعه مرة اخرى ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك وجميع امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سهم النار (5 يوليو 2009)

شكراجزيلا كفيت و وفيت


----------



## lolokarf (5 يوليو 2009)

*يا اخوة الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تبديله وشكرا*​


----------



## dohengineer (6 يوليو 2009)

يا اخوة الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تبديله وشكرا


----------



## جميل الفراتي (6 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لايعمل وهاي كل شي ربيدشير هيك شو الحلل


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندسنا العظيم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء تعديل الرابط اربط لا يعمل وشكراً
:63:


----------



## amr fathy (23 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك الله خير.........
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mahmoud hh (24 يوليو 2009)

جهودكم مشكورة إن شاء الله


----------



## eng. Aiman (25 يوليو 2009)

*يا اخوان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تبديلة*


----------



## emara1955 (2 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الوسيم 4545 (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ احمد ارجو منك ولو سوا ادب تشرحلي كيفيت التحميل من الموقع لاني الاقي هذا الموقع دامن ومعرفش كيف التحميل


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (29 يناير 2010)

ارجوالمساعده في عمل نفق تجميد سير 1طن في الساعه للخضروات ارجو قدرة الكمبروسرات لذلك وانواعها درجة التجميد40 تحت الصفر


----------



## عادل البقمي (19 فبراير 2010)

كيف 
التحميل اخوكم عادل ابوجازيه


----------



## عادل البقمي (19 فبراير 2010)

حساب غرف التجميدمثل 6x6x3درجه حاره جارجه 35درجه مئويه ودرجه حراره المنتج 15 درجه+ المطلوب درجه تجميد 30 تحت الصفر وكم قدره الكبراسر ولقم جزير الشكر اجوكم عادل ابوجازيه


----------



## mohammed969 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل الرابط لا يتم تحميلة أرجو إعادة الرابط بطريقة أخري وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

This file was not found on our server.


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يا شباب هناك مشكلة صغيرة
هناك موضوعان بنفس الاسم للمهندس محمد نصيف

0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
يمكنك التحميل من الاول


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

نرجو من الادارة حزف هذا الموضوع 
وترك الآخر


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

كييف التحميييل؟؟؟


----------



## WASAMKO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fangary22 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا _وجدت هذا الرابط يعمل


http://www.mediafire.com/?w1kmiwkonrz


----------



## شركة الزهراء (29 فبراير 2012)

السادة الأفاضل
أرجو كيفية حساب أحمال غرف التجميد


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## إيهاب2007 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أخى الكريم ، الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------

